# Type of cabinet.



## Lefley (27 Feb 2022)

I’m trying to search for plans for a type of cabinet. There has to be a name for this type of style. Long legs with two doors. I have a bunch of ash, and a lot of large 1 inch door size book match Burl pieces. Help.


----------



## Droogs (27 Feb 2022)

Going just by your drawing I'd suggest "spindley 3 legged wonky topped cabinet" or perhaps try "cabriole cabinet"





__





cabriole cabinet - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Lefley (27 Feb 2022)

Droogs said:


> Going just by your drawing I'd suggest "spindley 3 legged wonky topped cabinet" or perhaps try "cabriole cabinet"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. I forgot the forth leg!


----------



## Adam W. (27 Feb 2022)

That Russian guy living in Sweden made them, mad things which looked like they would fall over when you did the vacuuming. 

Krenov I think his name is.


----------



## Jacob (27 Feb 2022)

Adam W. said:


> That Russian guy living in Sweden made them, mad things which looked like they would fall over when you did the vacuuming.
> 
> Krenov I think his name is.


Old Jim's funny little cupboards were probably derived from the "tobacco", or "smoking" cabinet which used to be much more more common. Sometimes with legs sometimes not.
You can see why - it's small and easy to fit in a room, economical in materials, can be a focus for decorative craft/design, possibly useful even for non smokers.
He was a bit timid about venturing into more complicated objects like chairs and tables.
If you google "bathroom cabinet" you may get similar items.


----------



## Jones (27 Feb 2022)

Your sketch plan looks ok, why not draw it out on graph paper then you'll have the plans you want.


----------



## Lefley (28 Feb 2022)

Adam W. said:


> That Russian guy living in Sweden made them, mad things which looked like they would fall over when you did the vacuuming.
> 
> Krenov I think his name is.


And there it is. James krenov!


----------



## dzj (28 Feb 2022)

Cabinet on stand?


----------



## robgul (28 Feb 2022)

In some circles it would be called a "hutch" - not necessarily for rabbits!


----------



## Richard_C (28 Feb 2022)

Cabinet de Curiosité | Kuramata, Shiro | V&A Explore The Collections


Cabinet, 'Cabinet de Curiosité' (Cabinet of Curiosities), by Shiro Kuramata, No 16 of an edition of 40, manufactured by Ishimaru Co Ltd., Tokyo, 1988, coloured perspex acrylic



collections.vam.ac.uk





Just like your sketch.

Seriously though, the V&A website is a brilliant source of ideas. Go to vam.ac.uk, pick collections from the drop down menu, tick filter with images and put in a search term, in this case cabinets. You can add filters like date range if you want.

Then you just scroll through dozens or in this case hundreds of pictures and descriptions until you find the sort of thing you are looking for.


----------

